# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Abgang immer über den Lenker

## Gonzo0815

N´Abend!

Ich hab immer das selbe Problem, wenns mich sternt, geh ich immer übern Lenker.

Meist passiert net viel nur am Sa hat´s mich bei etwas mehr Speed schon schön durchgebeutelt. 
Meist ist es eine Kombination aus Bremsen und einer tieferen Bodenwelle. 
Schon klar das die Bremse das Hauptproblem ist aber irgendwie scheint sich das immer bei mir perfekt zu treffen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kennt von euch auch jemand die Problematik? Oder ist es einfach der Prozess "Lernen durch Schmerzen"? 

Wie gings euch eigentlich so in der ersten Zeit? 

Komisch ist nur das ich mit dem CX Radl scho ewig keinen Stern mehr gerissen hab. Obwohl i mit dem immer auf den Hometrails unterwegs bin.

Greez Tom

----------


## q_FTS_p

Härtere LSC bzw. Feder und etwas höherer Lenker helfen. Panikbremser vermeiden (leichter gesagt als getan). Weniger bremsen  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Wegen sowas steh ich auf weichen Druckpunkt. Mit nem sehr harten Druckpunkt passierts mir teilweise in Kurven, wenn ich noch minimal verzögern will, das es viel zu viel wird und ich fast übern Lenker gehe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

hmmmm.... Feder geht net sonst komm ich auf den Sag net hin.
Da passt die mittlere die drin is.
LSC wäre an Versuch wert, die fahr ich nur 3 klicks zu, fühl sich sonst halt schon etwas hart an. Aber den Versuch werd ich starten.

Es sind auch nicht die panikbremser die den Sturz herbeiführen. Nur schaff ich es immer meist zu Beginn den Bremspunkt in eine Bodenwelle zu verlägen. Oder besser gesagt ich brems an und dann taucht eine tiefere Welle auf und irgendwann bekomm ich die Bremse nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf und geh halt wieder übern Lenker.

----------


## Dustball1

Ich hatte lang das Problem, dass wenn mir die Kraft aus ging, ich mich bei harten Landungen oder Schlägen genau im "richtigen" Moment verkrampft am Griff+Bremse festgeklammert habe. Also genau wenn eine Wurzel ö.Ä. das Bike abbremst den Effekt verstärkt durch einen kurzen kräftigen Bremser.

Ich fahre Momentan meine Bremshebel sehr flach im Vergleich zu Anderen. Das gibt mir mehr Gefühl im Bremsfinger in manchen Körperhaltungen. Evtl hilft dir eine kleine Cockpit Anpassung.

Ansonsten probieren:
-Andere Linienwahl(Besonders bei Bremswellen)
-Aktiver fahren(Wellen schlucken und drücken)
-Kürzer und härter anbremsen und in der Kurve höchstens die Hintere schleifen lassen
-Körperposition beachten(Bei mir ist es in manchen Situationen nötig mich richtig hinten reinzuhängen weil die Bremsen einfach zu viel Power für mein Gewicht haben)

Manchmal nehm ich überhaupt den Finger bewusst von der VrBremse um nicht unbewusst schleifen zu lassen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Ansonsten probieren:
> -Andere Linienwahl(Besonders bei Bremswellen)
> -Aktiver fahren(Wellen schlucken und drücken)
> -Kürzer und härter anbremsen und in der Kurve höchstens die Hintere schleifen lassen
> -Körperposition beachten(Bei mir ist es in manchen Situationen nötig mich richtig hinten reinzuhängen weil die Bremsen einfach zu viel Power für mein Gewicht haben)
> 
> Manchmal nehm ich überhaupt den Finger bewusst von der VrBremse um nicht unbewusst schleifen zu lassen.


Mit Krämpfen hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme.

Beim aktiven Fahren hab ich sich noch Arbiet vor mir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Die Linienwahl passt meist für den Rest vom Tag dann eh  :Big Grin:  aber meist brauchts halt zuerst einen Abgang.
Körperposition ist bei meinem Big Hit sicher ein Thema, aber ja nimmer lang  :Cool: 

Dank Euch für die Anregungen!

Gruß Tom

----------


## q_FTS_p

> (...) in der Kurve höchstens die Hintere schleifen lassen (...)


@gonzo: Gewöhn dir das ja nicht an! Versaut erstens den Kurvenspaß und 2. die Kurve selbst (Bremswellen bilden sich).

Noch was von mir: Vorne kannst dich mit dem Sag spielen. Hast du auf der Ebenen 30% SAG, hast du auf der Strecke zu viel und die Gabel taucht stark weg und du bleibst so auch leichter in tiefen Bremswellen "hängen". 
Als ich (via Luftfeder-Upgrade) von 30% SAG (im Steilen gemessen, 25% im Flachen) auf ca. 15% SAG (diesmal auf der Ebenen gemessen) umgestiegen bin, konnte ich gar nicht glauben wie viel besser die Gabel über schnell gefahrene Bremswellen war. Außerdem sackt sie nicht so sehr weg im Steilen (kann man mit LSC zwar auch kompensieren, jedoch leidet die Sensibilität ab einem gewissen Punkt doch spürbar).

----------


## Gonzo0815

> @gonzo: Gewöhn dir das ja nicht an! Versaut erstens den Kurvenspaß und 2. die Kurve selbst (Bremswellen bilden sich).


Nö ,keine Angst  :Wink:  da versuch ich eh die Bremse immer zumindest ab dem Scheitel voll zu öffnen.

Aber die Idee mit dem SAG gefällt mir richtig gut, könnt da einfach mal mit der Federvorspannung arbeiten. Genau diese "hängen bleiben" ist meist die Ursache für meine Brezen die ich reiß, halt zumeist in Verbindung mit der Vorderbremse auch noch.
Dacht mir bis her nur das die Gabel so recht gut passt weil ich den FW fast komplett ausnutze aber nie Durchschläge habe. 

Naja wahrscheinlich werd ich´s jetzt am neuen Bike umsetzten, da wie´s aussieht das Big Hit ja seine Zeit mit mir überstanden hat  :Big Grin: 

Danke für die Hilfe

----------


## Dustball1

> @gonzo: Gewöhn dir das ja nicht an! Versaut erstens den Kurvenspaß und 2. die Kurve selbst (Bremswellen bilden sich).


Ich weiß nicht genau auf welchem Niveau ihr fährt aber ich bezweifle, dass ihr in jeder(!) Kurve komplett offen durchfährt ausser man bremst vorher so stark ab dass es eh egal is. Und wenn man mal schleifen lassen muss dann halt eher nicht die Vordere da halt eben die Gefahr den Grip zu verlieren groß ist. Ich hoffe es ist klar was ich damit gemeint hab  :Wink:  in der Kurve sollte man natürlich nicht bremsen(eh klar: Reifen muss brems+seitliche Kräfte aufnehmen -> weniger Grip) aber manchmal erwischt man halt den bremspunkt zu spät etc  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Ich weiß nicht genau auf welchem Niveau ihr fährt aber ich bezweifle, dass ihr in jeder(!) Kurve komplett offen durchfährt ausser man bremst vorher so stark ab dass es eh egal is. Und wenn man mal schleifen lassen muss dann halt eher nicht die Vordere da halt eben die Gefahr den Grip zu verlieren groß ist. Ich hoffe es ist klar was ich damit gemeint hab  in der Kurve sollte man natürlich nicht bremsen(eh klar: Reifen muss brems+seitliche Kräfte aufnehmen -> weniger Grip) aber manchmal erwischt man halt den bremspunkt zu spät etc


Wie du es gemeint hast wusste ich schon, nur hatte ich mir gedacht, dass das einer, der ganz neu angefangen hat und deinen Post liest das evt. falsch verstehen könnte. Deshalb wollte ich auf das genauer eingehen.

PS: Nein ich schaffs auch nicht immer Kurven ohne schleifender HR-Bremse zu durchfahren. Hatte da am Anfang das Problem, dass ich fast alle Kurven schleifend durchfahren hab und das is ned wirklich der Sinn dahinter.

Also ein letztes Mal: Vor der Kurve bremsen und möglichst nicht in der Kurve! Abartig steile (auf Gelände bezogen) Anlieger ausgenommen.

----------


## Loki87

Dustballs Tip mit dem flach stellen der Bremshebel ist sehr hilfreich.
Ich bin immer wieder verwundert, wie manche Leute mit Bremshebeln fahren können, welche fast in einem 90 Grad Winkel zum Boden stehen  :Confused: 
Das richtige Einstellen der BRemshebel gibt dir schonmal mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig eine ordentlich Grundhaltung auf dem Bike vor.

Und die zweite Sache ist:
Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du?
Wenn man nicht grad durchtrainiert ist wie ein WC-Racer, dann erleichtert einem ein größerer Rahmen das Fahren sehr, da man mehr Spielraum hat, bevor man zu weit überm Lenker hängt um noch etwas am Sturz ändern zu können.
In letzter Konsequenz hast du mit nem größeren Rahmen immer mehr Bike vor dir. Das wiederrum bedeutet, dass das Bike sich nicht ganz so schnell aufstellt und du vor allem mehr Platz hast um auf dem Bike zu arbeiten. Der "Sweetspot" wird also größer.
Viele machen am Anfang den Fehler wegen der Handlichkeit einen zu kleinen Rahmen zu fahren.
Ich selbst merk den Unterschied drastisch nach dem Umstieg von einem eher kleinen M Rahmen auf einen L.
Grade wenn du dir eh was neues anschaffen willst, solltest das im Hinterkopf behalten.
Das ist wie mit den Ski. Da fährt ma au lieber 10cm zu lang, weils dann bei Speed sicherer sind. Um die Kurven kriegt mans scho gedrückt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glenmor

man man man! pfeif aufs bremsen in der kurve; entweder es geht oder der nächste baum hat seine freude mit dir  :Evil:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du?



Ich hab 183cm fahr aber bis auf´s XC Rad´l alles M oder eben kleiner. Fang mit großen Sachen nix an mein Freundin hat auch nur 160cm  :Big Grin: 

Ne mal im Ernst, bin wirklich bei allem immer ne fast ne Nummer kleiner dran, fühl mich damit einfach wohler. Mein neues Fury ist auch ein M geworden!
Ich muss nämlich net Highspeed fahren, lieder dafür auch mal um ne enge Ecke kommen ist mir lieber. 
Aber wenn ich jetzt nur mal das Fury und das Big Hit vergleiche kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ich damit auch noch so viel über den Lenker gehe. Aber wir werden sehen

By the way, meine Armaturen hab ich schon entsprechend eingestellt  :Wink: , sowas lernst als Motorradfahren ganz schnell wenn du mal nen Tag lang unterwegs bist!

Übringens, mein Snowboard fahr ich 10cm zu kurz  :EEK!:  und es gibt nix besseres.

----------


## Loki87

Naja, n Snowboard wollt ich au net zu lang fahren  :Big Grin:  Dann sieht ma ja nur noch spackiger beim fahren aus, als es ohnehin schon in der Natur der Sache liegt (duck und weg  :Big Grin:  ).
Ne im Ernst, Powderski unter Körperlänge wären nur dämlich. Aber das is wieder n anderes Thema...

Naja, ich bin 1,80m und fahr nen L, das geht schon.
Und auch ich bevorzuge meine Freundin in der 1,60er Ausführung  :Big Grin: 
Da scheinen die Präferenzen wohl keinen Einfluss aufs Biken zu haben  :Wink: 

Vielleicht hilft ja allein schon das Fury, wenn da der Reach Wert etwas größer ist.
Ansonsten probier mal leihweise nen längeren Vorbau, dann merkst gleich, obs am Raum im Cockpit liegt.

----------

